
Virgil Revisited - diodorus
http://www.nybooks.com/articles/2017/11/23/david-ferry-virgil-revisited/
======
bcbrown
I'm reading the Aeneid right now, the Fitzgerald translation, right now. It's
good but the poetry isn't as enthralling as I found the Iliad and the Odyssey.

One aspect I found really interesting was how Virgil was claiming Trojan
heritage for Rome. I don't think that claim has any factual basis, but I
haven't researched it. Another interesting aspect is how it's a vehicle for
promoting religious and cultural behavioral norms. Occasionally Virgil steps
out of the narrative briefly to praise or condemn someone for following or
breaking behavioral norms.

~~~
briga
Well it was basically a piece of propaganda for the Roman government. A really
beautiful piece of propaganda, but propaganda nonetheless.

The Trojan heritage of Rome isn't true in fact, but it certainly has some
truth metaphorically. Rome was always an heir to Hellenic culture and nowhere
is this more evident than in Roman art. Homer was the pinnacle of artistic
achievement at that point in history, so it made sense for Virgil to model his
poem on the Greek epics.

------
shmerl
I first thought it's about this Virgil:
[https://virgil3d.github.io](https://virgil3d.github.io)

~~~
dang
Please don't do this here.

~~~
shmerl
Do what here?

